# 1967 Schwinn Fastback Black



## dooce (Oct 28, 2016)

Just picked up a JC 67 Fastback with original black paint. It's missing the chainguard and needs a seat but overall seems like everything is there. Most of the chrome is rusty. I am not sure what my plan is right now, probably just put new bearings in, clean up the chrome the best possible, new tires, get the 5 speed and brakes working correctly and just have a original paint beater. 

If anyone has any of the correct items, please let me know.


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 29, 2016)

Pictures would be good to see.


----------

